# Imprintables Warehouse Adds Three New Designs to Spectra Holiday Patterns



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Imprintables Warehouse Adds Three New Designs to Spectra Holiday Patterns 

Have fun and get creative with Spectra Holiday Patterns, a cutter material that comes with preprinted holiday designs. Imprintables Warehouse has added three new designs to its collection for a total of seven patterns. 

Choose from green and red zebra, green and red polka dots, holiday lights, candy cane stripes, reindeer, snowmen, and holiday gifts. 

This exciting material can be heat applied to any color garment made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, or a cotton/poly blend. Spectra Patterns come on 15-inch rolls in a range of quantities. 

If you can’t find a pattern to suit, make your own. With only two weeks notice, Imprintables Warehouse will custom create any pattern from your artwork to your specifications. You can match colors, graphics, and logos from corporations, schools, teams, and groups. 

Imprintables Warehouse is a full-service distributor of equipment and supplies to create a wide range of heat-applied graphics including digital inkjet and laser transfers, digital cutters, digital cutting software, precut letters and numbers, heat-applied materials, heat presses, and sign materials. For more information, contact the company at 800-347-0068 fax: 724-583-0426; email: [email protected]; or visit Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse.


----------

